# سؤال : حول تصميم مئذنة مسجد



## mohammad choghari (15 يونيو 2010)

يا شباب الخير مطلوب مني تنفيذ مىذنة مسجد طول 13 م 
لو اي شخص عنده فكرة عن حديد التسليح


----------



## مصعب الممصعب (15 يونيو 2010)

ياريت لو طرحته في موضوع موسوعة مخططات المساجد عسي تجد تصميم جاهز


----------



## مصطفى عمود (16 يونيو 2010)

عرفنا ارتفاع المئذنة ولم نعرف عرضها أو قطاعها هل هي مستديرة أم مضلعة هل هي مجوفة


----------



## mecheil.edwar (16 يونيو 2010)

mohammad choghari قال:


> يا شباب الخير مطلوب مني تنفيذ مىذنة مسجد طول 13 م
> لو اي شخص عنده فكرة عن حديد التسليح


 أخى الفاضل بعد التحية
لو سؤالك عن تنفيذ المئذنة فالمفروض أن لوحات التصميم تكون قد أعدت من قبل
لو سؤالك بخصوص التصميم ستكون الخطوات كالاتى :

بالنسبة لتصميم المئذنة :-
1- نعتبر النظام الأنشائى عبارة عن أربعة أعمدة ترتبط مع بعضها البعض بكمرات خرسانية على مسافات رأسية كل 3 متر أو حسب الشكل المعمارى المطلوب للمئذنة

2- ثانيا بعمل موديل ثلاثى البعاد بأحد برامج التحليل الأنشائى المختلفة كبرنامج الساب أو الأستاد برو أو الروبوت ويمكن أيضا أستخدام برنامج الأيتابس

3- نقوم بوضع الأحمال على المئذنة وهى كالاتى
- وزنة المئذنة نفسها
-أضافة حمل رأسي بأعلا المئذنة مشتملا على أى أحمال رأسية يمكن وضعها بأعلا المئذنة
- أحمال البلوك ووزن الجدران
- أى أحمال أضافية مثل جى أر سى أو أى أضافات معمارية سيتم أستخدامها 
- وزن السلم الموجود بداخل المئذنة 

ثانيا الأحمال الحية
يمكن أن تعتبر حمل حى 200كجم /م2 يتم توزيعه على السلم وبأعلا المئذنة

ثالثا أحمال الرياح والزلازل : 
نظرا لأن أرتفاع المئذنة صغير وللسهولة يمكنك أن تأخذ فقط تأثير الرياح وتهمل أحمال الزلازل
ويتم تحميل أحمال الرياح كالاتى
مرة بإتجاه أكس : يمكنك أن تفرض حمل أفقى مساوى 300 كجم/م2 وبكامل أرتفاع المئذنة
ومرة بأتجاه واى : ستفرض نفس الحمل

بعد ذلك ستقوم بالحل وأستخراج النتائج وتصمم الأعمدة والكمرات

بعد ذلك ستقوم بتصميم قاعدة المئذنة
ستكون عبارة عن لبشة خرسانية مسلحة ستحدد سمكها وأبعادها بناء على الحسابات الاتية
-وزن المئذنة كحمل ميت
- وزن الأحمال الحية
- تأثير الرياح 

ثم تقوم بعمل التأكيدات الاتية
- نتأكد من عزوم الأنقلاب ( ستهمل فى تلك الحالية ألأحمال الحية) بحيث عزم الأنقلاب أقل مرة ونصف أو أكثر من عزم (الأحمال الميتة)

- تتأكد من عدم أنزلاق الأساس 
وذلك عن طريق أحمال الرياح أقل مرة ونصف أو أكثرمن ( 0.3 * الحمل الميت)

أرحب بأى أستفسارت أخرى
لك منى خالص التحية


----------



## mohammad choghari (16 يونيو 2010)

مشكور جدا" اخي العزيز

قررت ان يكون الشكل 8 اضلع و ذلك للتخفيف من قوة الرياح على الحاءط 
لاكن المشكلة اين اضع حديد التسليح على الجهة الخارجية ام الداخلية ام في الوسط


----------



## سيف الهواري (16 يونيو 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررررررر


----------



## mecheil.edwar (17 يونيو 2010)

mohammad choghari قال:


> مشكور جدا" اخي العزيز
> 
> قررت ان يكون الشكل 8 اضلع و ذلك للتخفيف من قوة الرياح على الحاءط
> لاكن المشكلة اين اضع حديد التسليح على الجهة الخارجية ام الداخلية ام في الوسط


لقد فهمت من مشاركتك أنك ستقوم بعمل حائط خرسانى كامل للمئذنة

فى تلك الحالة ستقوم برسم عمود بأرتفاع 13 متر ويكون قطاعه هو الشكل الثمانى الذى حددته وإن كانذلك حل مكلف نوع ما وبعد ذلك ستحصل على قيم التسليح
ووغالبا ستحصل على النسبة الدنيا لحديد التسليح

وسيكون التسليح كالاتى:

حديد رأسى على الجهة الخارجية من الحائط
حديد رأسى على الجهة الداخلية من الحائط
حديد أفقى (كانات) على الجهة الخارجهة من الحائط
حديد أفقى (كانات) على الجهة الداخلية من الحائط

ويمكن أن تحصل على القيم الاتية:-
سمك الجدار 20سم
التسليح الرأسى الخارجى :[email protected]
التسليح الرأسى الداخلى : [email protected]
التسليح الأفقى الخارجى : [email protected]
التسليح الأفقى الداخلى : [email protected]
الغطاء الخرسانى للجدار 3سم
وضع أشايرStarter Bars ما بين الجدار واللبشة المسلحة [email protected] من الجهة الداخلية والخارجية على أن يكون أرتفاع الأشاير 1متر وطول الأشارة المدفون باللبشة لا يقل عن متر أيضا


----------



## mohammad choghari (17 يونيو 2010)

والله ان كلامك يدل على علم و خبرة و انا توصلة نوعا" ما للنتيجة التي ذكرتها
شكرا" يا مهندسنا العزيز


----------



## mecheil.edwar (19 يونيو 2010)

mohammad choghari قال:


> والله ان كلامك يدل على علم و خبرة و انا توصلة نوعا" ما للنتيجة التي ذكرتها
> شكرا" يا مهندسنا العزيز


شكرا لك ولكلماتك الطيبة


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (19 يونيو 2010)

mecheil.edwar قال:


> شكرا لك ولكلماتك الطيبة


 
حقيقة تعجزنا كلمات الشكر والتقييم من خلال المنتدي لأخلاقك النبيلة 
لك جزيل الشكر زميلنا الكريم مايكل 
لكن هناك سؤال اخر ان كان مقطع المئذنة مرتفع يصل الي 70 متر و يتغير مقطع المئذنة من مثمن الشكل الي دائري ثم الي اعمدة 
هل يتحتم و ضع ring beams كل 3 متر و كيف حساب القوي المؤثرة علي تلك الكمرات ومقاطع التغيير من اشكال المئذنة


----------



## mecheil.edwar (19 يونيو 2010)

إقرأ و إرتقي قال:


> حقيقة تعجزنا كلمات الشكر والتقييم من خلال المنتدي لأخلاقك النبيلة
> لك جزيل الشكر زميلنا الكريم مايكل
> لكن هناك سؤال اخر ان كان مقطع المئذنة مرتفع يصل الي 70 متر و يتغير مقطع المئذنة من مثمن الشكل الي دائري ثم الي اعمدة
> هل يتحتم و ضع ring beams كل 3 متر و كيف حساب القوي المؤثرة علي تلك الكمرات ومقاطع التغيير من اشكال المئذنة


زميلتنا الفاضلة إقرأوإرتقى 
يشرفنا وجودك معنا تلك المناقشة وأشكرك على كلماتك الطيبة جزاك الله عنها خير الجزاء

وبخصوص تساؤلك لو لدينا مئذنة بأرتفاع 70 مترا وكيفية حساب القوى المؤثرة عليها
لنحاول أولا تبسيط المسألة
المسألة ببساطة عبارة عن عمود رأسى بأرتفاع 70 مترا عليه قوى أفقية لنفترض أنها منتظمة التوزيع تلك القوى هى أما أحمال رياح أو احمال زلزالية

لن نخوض نقاش حول القوى الرأسية لتبسيط المسألة ولخطورة القوى الأفقية
إذن عند قاعدة المئذنة سيكون العزم هو أكبر ما يمكن ويساوى مربع أرتفاع المئذنة مضروبا فى الحمل الأفقى مقسوما على إثنين
وعند قمة المئذنة سيكون العزم بصفر
إذن علينا أن نختار مقطع ذو جساءة أكبر ما يمكن عند القاعدة وأقل ما يمكن عند قمة المئذنة
إن ذلك هو ماأشرتى إليه فى الحل عندما ذكرتى شكل مثمن ثم دائراى ثم أعمدة

يمكننا بأستخدام ذلك التبسيط ان نحصل على قيم العزوم ثم نحسب جساءة الشكل الدائرى ونقوم بتصميمه مع مراعاة قيم القوى المحورية التى لن يكون لها تأثير كبير مقارنة بالعزوم الناتجة من الأحمال الأفقية

نأتى الان للجزئية الثانية من السؤال وهى عن كمرات الربط
فى الواقع ذلك التساؤل يلفت إنتباهنا إلى مشكلة الأنبعاج التى يمكن أن تحدث فى المئذنة
فهناك نوعان من الأنبعاج يجب مراعاتهم أثناء التصميم
النوع الأول هو أنبعاج أى عنصر من عناصر المئذنة مثل إنبعاج أى جزء من الجدار المثمن المستخدم للجزء السفلى أو أنبعاج الجدار الدائرى للجزء الأوسط او أنبعاج الأعمدة المألوف لدينا

فتلافيا لتلك المشكلات التى يمكن ان تواجهنا فيفضل إضافة بلاطة خرسانية كل ثلاثة أمتار أو أربعة امتار وفى الواقع تلك البلاطة لن تضر بلا هى فى الواقع سيكون لها فائدة لتثبيت سلم المئذنة

وفى حال عدم وجود تلك البلاطة كل ثلاث أو أربع أمتار فيجب علينا مراجعة مشكلة الأنبعاج وفقا للكود المستخدم للتصميم

كما يجب مراجعة المئذنة ككل وأنها كعمود رأسى كامل الوثاقة من أسفل ستقاوم الأحمال الرأسية والجانبية بصورة لن يجعلها تصل إلى الحمل الحرج للإنبعاج

نأتى الان لكيفية حساب تلك القوى 
إن الحل التقريبى الذى ذكرناه سوف يساعدنا فى فهم سلوك المئذنة أثناء تعرضها لأحمال مختلفة
وعلينا أن نقوم بعمل نموذج ثلاثى الأبعاد بأحد البرامج وليكن الساب ولن نتمكن من رسم الحوائط الدائرية لذلك سنقوم بتقسيمها إلى أقرب شكل ممكن

سوف نستعين بالكود البريطانى 6399 الجزء الثالث لحساب أحمال الرياح على المقاطع الأسطوانية الشكل
من الكود سنستطيع أن نحدد قيم وشكل توزيع الضغط غلى المقطع الدائرى-الأسطوانى

ثم نختار كل عنصر قشرى ونضع عليه قيمة ضغط الرياح المحسوبة

وعلينا أيضا أن نقوم بحساب التردد الطبيعى للمئذنة والتأكد من اننا فى الحدود الخارجة عن نطاق تردد المنطقة الزلزالية التى نقوم بالتصميم بناء عليها

مرة أخرى أكرر شكرى لك زميلتنا الفاضلة كما أتوجه بالشكر أيضا لزميلنا الفاضل الذى أتاح لنا بتسؤاله ذلك النقاش البناء

كما أود ايضا أن يشاركنا بقية زملائنا الأفاضل بردودهم ومقترحاتهم
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله


----------



## abdrabeng (19 يونيو 2010)

الاخ الفاضل mecheil السلام عليكم
اولا اشكرك شكرا جزيلا علي التوضيح الاكثر من رائع وشامل ووافي
واسأل الله ان يجزيك كل خير
ونحن متعودون علي اطروحاتك الرائعة المفيدة ودائما اترقب جميع اطروحاتك ولك جزيل الشكر

وعندي استفسار اتمني توضيحه
بالنسبة للمأذنة 70 متر هل تحتاج الحل بالداينمك ولا ممكن الحل بالاستتك
وخصوصا وانت من عمالقة الداينمك في المنتدي 


ولك جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## mecheil.edwar (20 يونيو 2010)

abdrabeng قال:


> الاخ الفاضل mecheil السلام عليكم
> اولا اشكرك شكرا جزيلا علي التوضيح الاكثر من رائع وشامل ووافي
> واسأل الله ان يجزيك كل خير
> ونحن متعودون علي اطروحاتك الرائعة المفيدة ودائما اترقب جميع اطروحاتك ولك جزيل الشكر
> ...


 أخى الفاضل بعد التحية
وأشكرك على كلماتك المشجعة والتى تدل على نبلك وخلقك 
بخصوص تساؤلك 
الحل الديناميكى يعتبر هو التطبيق الصحيح للمفاهيم بصورة عامة وللتبسيط نلجأ للحالات الخاصة
وبخصوص المئذنة علينا أن نقوم بعمل التحليل المودى لها تى نعرف التردد الطبيعى لها ونتأكد ان أحمال الرياح وتردد المنطقة الزلزالية لن يجعل المنشأ يصل لحالة الرنين

كما يفضل أيضا أجراء تحليل الأنبعاج ببرنامج الساب او الروبوت والتأكد من أن أحمال الرياح (أو احمال الزلازل الأستاتيكية) مع الأحمال الرأسية لن تتجاوز حمل الأنبعاج الآمن للمئذنة

مرة أخرى أكرر شكرى لك


----------



## جلال طاهر (21 يونيو 2010)

هذا تصميم مئذنة كامل من تصميم المهندس محمد الظبياني مشروع تخرج من جامعة مؤتة في الاردن 
ارجوا الاستفادة والدعاء


----------



## mecheil.edwar (21 يونيو 2010)

جلال طاهر قال:


> هذا تصميم مئذنة كامل من تصميم المهندس محمد الظبياني مشروع تخرج من جامعة مؤتة في الاردن
> ارجوا الاستفادة والدعاء


 روعة
ومجهود ممتاز
جزاك الله خير زميلنا الكريم


----------



## hasan86 (21 يونيو 2010)

شكراا مهندس مايكل على ردودك الرائعة دوما

سؤالي بخصوص تصميم القاعدة كما تفضلت يجب التأكد من الانزلاق والانقلاب، هل بالامكان ان تفصل اكثر في كيفية التحقق من ذلك، وكيف لي أن أستفيد من البرامج خصوصا السيف في التحقق من ذلك ؟ 
شكرا... اخوكم (حسن)


----------



## mecheil.edwar (22 يونيو 2010)

hasan86 قال:


> شكراا مهندس مايكل على ردودك الرائعة دوما
> 
> سؤالي بخصوص تصميم القاعدة كما تفضلت يجب التأكد من الانزلاق والانقلاب، هل بالامكان ان تفصل اكثر في كيفية التحقق من ذلك، وكيف لي أن أستفيد من البرامج خصوصا السيف في التحقق من ذلك ؟
> شكرا... اخوكم (حسن)


مهندس حسن بعد التحية وأشكرك على كلماتك الطيبة والمشجعة 

بخصوص السؤال سوف أضرب لك مثالا وسنحاول أن نشرح من خلاله
لنفترض أن المئذنة مربعة الشكل 2متر * 2متر
إرتفاع المئذنة 20 متر
الحمل الميت من وزن المئذنة 2 طن لكل متر من إرتفاع المئذنة =DL
سنفترض حمل الرياح 0.5 طن لكل متر طولى من إرتفاع المئذنة=WL 

AXIAL FORCE = DL *20
AXIAL FORCE = 2*20 = 40 TON

سنقوم الان بحساب القوة الأفقية المسببة للأنزلاق عند أسفل المئذنة
H= WL*20= 0.5*20 =10 TON
سنحسب عزوم الأنقلاب الناجمة عن حمل الرياح
OVERTURNING MOMENT = WL*L/2
OVERTURNING MOMENT =0.5*20*20/2 =100 ton.m
سوف نفترض الان أن قاعدة المئذنة مربعة الشكل بالأبعاد الاتية

الطول = العرض = 4 متر
سمك القاعدة 1.25 متر
كثافة الخرسانة 2.5 طن/المتر المكعب

منتصف المئذنة يتطابق مع منتصف القاعدة

اللبشة الخرسانية عليها الان الأحمال الاتية
- حمل رأسى من المئذنة يساوى 40 طن
-حمل أفقى بالسطح العلوى للبشة يساوى 10 طن
- عزوم الأنقلاب تساوى 80 طن متر
علينا الان أن نأخذ عزم الأنقلاب مضافا إليه العزم الجديد الناتج من القوة ألافقية مضروبة فى سمك القاعدة

Modified overturning moment = 80 t.m +10ton*1.25m =92.5 ton
سوف نقوم الان بحسلب خصائص القاعدة (اللبشة)

Area = 4m*4m = 16 sq.m
Ix-x = BH3/12 =4*(4*4*4)/12 =21.33 m4
own weight of foundation = volume *2.5 =(4*4*1.25)*2.5 =50 ton



Total Axial Load = Own wt of found + 40ton
Total Axial Load = 50+40 = 90 ton 

سنقوم الان بحساب الأجهادات على القاعدة نتيجة الأحمال الرأسية

F1 = N/A = 90/16 =5.625 ton/m2

الأجهادات عند طرفى القاعدة نتيجة أحمال العزوم
عند الطرف الأيمن:
f2= M/I *y = (92.5*2)/21.33= 8.673 ton/m2

وعند الطرف الأيسر:
ستساوى نفس القيمة بأشارة سالبة
f2(left side= - 8.673

سنجرى الان التحقق من الاتى :

1- عدم حدوث Uplift على أى جزء من اللبشة:
(ملحوظة هامة جداجدا : حدوث تلك الظاهرة ستؤدى إلى ظهور قوى شدبالسطح العلوى للبشة مما يستلزم وضع حديد علوى)

الأجهادات عند الطرف اليمين للبشة ستساوى 5.625+8.673 = 14.298 طن /المتر المربع
الأجهادات عند الطرف الأيسر ستساوى 5.625-8.673 = -3.048 طن /المتر المربع
الأشارة السالبة تعنى حدوث الuplift بالقاعدة مما يلزمنا أما زياد أبعاد القاعدة أو سمكها أو كليهما معا

سنكمل باقى الحل بنفس القيم السابقة

التحقق الثانى هو عزم الانقلاب:
سنأخذ العزوم عند طرف اللبشة 
عزم الأتزان سيساوى القوى الرأسية مضروبا فى نصف عرض اللبشة
إذن سيساوى 90طن * 2 متر = 180 طن متر
عزم الأنقلاب يساوى 92.5 طن 

إذن معامل الامان لعزوم الانقلاب = 180 مقسومة على 92.5 ستساوى 1.945 أكبر من أو تساوى 1.5
إذن عزم الأنقلاب safe

التحقق الثالث هو حدوث أنزلاق للأساس تحت تأثير الأحمال الأفقية:
سوف نفترض معامل الأحتكاك بين التربة والسطح السفلى للأساس ب 0.3
للحصول على القيمة الدقيقة يمكنك الرجوع لتقرير التربة 

قوة الأحتكاك = القوة المقاومة للإنزلاق = الأحمال الرأسية * معامل الأحتكاك =90طن *0.3 = 27 طن

وهى أكبر بمرة ونصف من قوة الانزلاق والتى تساوى 10 طن
معامل الأمان للإنزلاق = 27/10 = 2.7

التحقق الرابع له علاقة بالأجهادات الناجمة على التربة وقدرة تحمل التربة:


نأتى الان للجزء الثانى من السؤال بخصوص برنامج السيف

فى الواقع يمكنك الأستفادة من البرنامج عن طريق مراجعة القوى المتولدة على الأسبرناجات نتيجة حالة التحميل التى ناقشناها (الحمل الميت مع حمل الرياح)
فظهورقوى شد على أى من الاسبرنجات سيجعل الحل مرفوض لأنه ببساطة يعنى حدوث uplift بالأساس

فى الواقع برنامج الأيتابس سيكون له أكثر فاعلية فى ذلك النموذج لأنه ببساطة سيعطك محصلة القوى والعزوم اسفل المئذنة وبالتالى يمكنك اجراء تلك الحسابات اليدوية بسهولة

ربما يكون الرد غير كافى فمعذرة لذلك 
ونرحب بمشاركات بقية زملائنا الأفاضل حتى تكون الفائدة اجدى نفعا
خالص تحياتى لك أخى الفاضل


----------



## abed3ab (22 يونيو 2010)

إخواني المهندسين السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الصراحة هذا الموضوع شيق جداً
أرجو من المهندسين ذوي الخبرة في هذا المجال تزويدنا بمعلومات مستفيضة عن هذا الموضوع
وكذلك مراجع معتمدة حتى يتم إعتمادها لتقديمها للجهات المختصة
في حال قام أحد بالتصميم بشكل رسمي

كذلك الرجاء موضوع القبب


----------



## mecheil.edwar (4 يوليو 2010)

abed3ab قال:


> إخواني المهندسين السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> الصراحة هذا الموضوع شيق جداً
> أرجو من المهندسين ذوي الخبرة في هذا المجال تزويدنا بمعلومات مستفيضة عن هذا الموضوع
> وكذلك مراجع معتمدة حتى يتم إعتمادها لتقديمها للجهات المختصة
> ...


 أخى الفاضل بعد التحية 
يمكنك أستخدام برنامج ساب2000 للتحليل الأنشائى
ويمكنك أستخدام المراجع الاتية كمراجع معتمدة
1- الكود الأمريكى aci318 لتصميم العناصر الخرسانية
2- كود ال ubc1997 لحساب أحمال الرياح والزلازل
3-الكود البريطانى bs8004 لتصميم وتنفيذ الأساسات


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (19 يوليو 2010)

إستكمالا لتفاصيل شرح تصميم المئذنة

كثير من المآذن يتغير قطاعها من ارتفاع لأخر وفقا للمعماري و ارفق احد تلك القطاعات و التي اود ان اسئل عن 
1-كيفية حساب عزم القصور الذاتي لها اولا 
2-و ثانيا اود ان اسئل كيفية تحديد سمك القطاع فانا بصدد تصميم كامل ولا يوجد تواصل تام بيني و بين المعماري المصمم فمسئولية تحقيق امان المنشأ بالطبع هو عمل المصمم الأنشائي لكنني اتساءل هل ابعاد القطاعات و سمكها يتحدد اولا من المعماري ثم اتحقق منه كأنشائي؟
3- هل يتم عمل نموذج ثلاثي الأبعاد للمسجد متضمنا المئذنة و القباب ببرنامج الأيتاب ام برنامج الساب ؟
4- في المباني العادية نقوم بتركيز القوي في منسوب الآدوار في حالة القباب كيف نضع تأثير القوي تلك
و للأستفسار بقية


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (19 يوليو 2010)

معذرة للدخول للمشاركة علي وقت متقطع لا انقطاع التيار الكهربي 
استكمل استفساري عن مركز ثقل العمود المرفق بهذا الشكل 
بالنسبة للسلم اذا كان حلزوني مباني خرسانية او ستيل يكون خارج حسابات المساحات و عزم القصور الذاتي مما يزيد من قوة القطاع و نضعه في اعتبار انه قوي راسية مؤثرة؟

في احد اوامر الأوتوكاد يمكن الحصول علي القصور الذاتي للمساحات من خلال امرinquary فهل يمكننا الأستفادة من الأتوكاد معنا في الحسابات الأنشائية؟

في حالة مثل سؤال سابق لأحد الأخوة الأعضاء علي هذا الرابط
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t176106.html
ان تكون المنارة اعلي المبني هل نقوم بتمثليها كما سئلت من قبل في الmodeling ام ندرسها منفصلة ثم نقود بوضع ردود افعالها علي بلاطة المبني ؟ و هل للمئذنة في تلك الحالة اشتراطات خاصة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

معذرة اسئلتي كثيرة 
في انتظار الردود من اخواننا الأفاضل بارك الله فيهم


----------



## م.محمود أبو شمالة (19 يوليو 2010)

طيب عندي استفسار

لو كان التصميم او وضع الحديد كما هو موضح بالاعلى

طيب ما هو الفرق بين المئذنة وتصميم التانك 

لانه تقريبا هناك تشابه كبير


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (19 يوليو 2010)

م.محمود أبو شمالة قال:


> طيب عندي استفسار
> 
> لو كان التصميم او وضع الحديد كما هو موضح بالاعلى
> 
> ...


 
التانك به احمال المياه الجانبية


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (20 يوليو 2010)

للرفع


----------



## mecheil.edwar (20 يوليو 2010)

إقرأ و إرتقي قال:


> إستكمالا لتفاصيل شرح تصميم المئذنة
> 
> كثير من المآذن يتغير قطاعها من ارتفاع لأخر وفقا للمعماري و ارفق احد تلك القطاعات و التي اود ان اسئل عن
> 1-كيفية حساب عزم القصور الذاتي لها اولا
> ...


بخصوص حساب عزم القصور الذاتى لو دائرة يمكنك أستخدام معادلة حساب الشكل الدائرى 
ولكن فى الغالب طالما أننا نستخدم برامج التحليل الأنشائى فلا داعى لعمل ذلك

بالنسبة لحساب السمك طبعا المفروض أن اللى يحدد السمك يكون مهندس أنشائى لكن أحنا ممكن نختلف مع المعمارى فى قطر المئذنة لأن القطر ممكن مثلا يكون غير كافى ولو أن ده نادرا ما يحدث لأن وجود السلم بداخل المئذنة بيجعل عرض المئذنة كافى للتصميم ومقاومة الأحمال الجانبية

بخصوص طريقة التصميم لا داعى لعمل موديل كامل للمسجد مشتملا على المئذنة لأن غالبا المئذنة بتكون منفصلة عن المسجد لكن فى بعض الحالات لو المئذنة متصلة بجزء من المسجد فى تلك الحالة يمكن عمل الموديل ككل ولكن انا شخصيا بفضل دراسة المئذنة كجزء منفصل خاصة لو كان أرتفاعها كبير 70 متر مثلا أو أكثر 
بخصوص البرامج 
مع الأسف الأيتابس لا يقوم بنمذجة القباب domes فى تلك الحالة عليك بعمل النموذج ببرنامج الساب وده ها يكون افضل وأسرع من الأيتابس لان الايتابس مجهز للمبانى النظامية وليس للمنشاءات ذات الطبيعة الخاصة مثل القباب وما شابه ذلك
بالنسبة للأحمال على القباب 
المشكلة ها تكون فى الوند لود وممكن ناخد تأثيرها كالاتى
نحسب الضغط أو السحب على كل شل إليمنت 
أو ممكن ناخد للتسهيل 5 % من وزن الدوم ونعتبره كحمل أفقى
الكود الوحيد اللى بيحسب أحمال الرياح على القباب هو ASCE-7
بخصوص السمك لو المئذنة حائط غالبا السمك بيكون من 20-30 سم 
وعن طريق التصميم المبدئى ممكن نحدد السمك المطلوب
بالنسبة للقباب غالبا بتكون من 12-30 سم
غالبا أسفل الدوم السمك بيكون كبير شوية وكل ما أتجهنا لأعلى الدوم بيقل السمك بس غالبا مش بيقل عن 12 سم


----------



## mecheil.edwar (20 يوليو 2010)

م.محمود أبو شمالة قال:


> طيب عندي استفسار
> 
> لو كان التصميم او وضع الحديد كما هو موضح بالاعلى
> 
> ...


 طبعا زى ما جاوبت المهندسة الفاضلة إقرأ وإرتقى
وهناك نقطة أخرى
المنشاءات المائية عموما تصمم على عرض للشروخ 0.2مم او 0.1مم على حسب درجة الخطورة
بينما المنشاءات العادية تصمم على عرض شروخ 0.3مم
ده بصفة عامة بيؤثر على أقطار الحديد المستخدمة نسبة التسليح المستخدمة المسافات بين أسياخ التسليح سمك الغطاء الخرسانى يعنى كل دى حاجات لازم تتراعى بصورة جيدة عند تصميم المنشاءات المائية


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (20 يوليو 2010)

mecheil.edwar قال:


> بخصوص حساب عزم القصور الذاتى لو دائرة يمكنك أستخدام معادلة حساب الشكل الدائرى
> ولكن فى الغالب طالما أننا نستخدم برامج التحليل الأنشائى فلا داعى لعمل ذلك


هل تعني حضرتك بذلك انني احصل علي نتائج التصميم من البرنامج نفسه؟

انا اقوم عادة باخد الstrainng action من البرامج ثم التصميم بعيدا عن البرامج فهل هذاما تعنيه؟

بالنسبة لحساب قوي الرياح فان المئذنة قطاعها مفرغ كما مرفق بالشكل فهل احسب اقصي قوة علي اكبر مساحة موجودة و تتركز في منسوب نصف الدور ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
عند النمذجة هل اضع العمود الداخلي - عمود الفحل - و الذي يحمل السلم في الموديليج ؟؟؟؟
بالنسبة لقوي الزلازل كيف امثلها علي مثل هذا القطاع؟

اشكرك شكرا جزيلا م ميشيل لحسن التواصل و سعة الصدر


----------



## mecheil.edwar (20 يوليو 2010)

إقرأ و إرتقي قال:


> هل تعني حضرتك بذلك انني احصل علي نتائج التصميم من البرنامج نفسه؟
> 
> انا اقوم عادة باخد الstrainng action من البرامج ثم التصميم بعيدا عن البرامج فهل هذاما تعنيه؟
> 
> ...


لأ الساب بيعمل تحليل وتصميم ده لو كمرات وأعمدة بالنسبة للعناصر القشرية من الأجهادات نقدر نحصل على قيمة التسليح
بالنسبة لحساب الرياح بناخد القطر الأكبر للمئذنة وبنعتبر أنه فى نتوءات لأن ده بيعطى وند أكبر وبنهمل مساحات الفتحات لأن الفتحات بتقلل من المساحة المعرضة لضغط
لو عاوزة تضعى الأحمال على الشيل إليمنت مفيش مشكلة لو عاوزة تجميعيها كحمل مركز وتضعيها عند كل بلاطة مفيش مشكلة 
بالنسبة للعمود الداخلى على حسب النظام الأنشائى للسلم 
يعنى ممكن للتسهيل نهمل السلم بس ناخد تأثيره كوزن ونحل كحل مبدئى المئذنة ونشوف النتائج ماشية إزاى
بعد كده نعمل موديل كامل مشتملا على السلم والعمود الداخلى وكل تلك التفصيلات بعد ما نكون حددنا الشكل العام للمئذنة

بالنسبة لقوى الزلزال غالبا اللى ها يحكم التصميم الوند لود بس ممكن ناخد تأثير أحمال الزلازال كنسبة من الحمل الرأسى للمئذنة بناء على الكود ال يو بى سى دى غالبا بتكون فى حدود 2- 4 % من وزن المئذنة مرة ناخد تأثيرها فى أتجاه أكس ومرة فى أتجاه واى
برضه ممكن نضيفها بنفس طريقة أضافة الوند لود


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (20 يوليو 2010)

عموما ان شاء الله الجأ لحساب المساحات بالطرق القديمة و moment of inertia ونري مدي نفع الأوتوكاد في تلك القيم و اذكرها 
و كذلك التصميم مانيول و باستخدام البرامج و اذكر الحالتين و الفرق بينهم و قد ادرجت مشاركة منفصلة نبدأ بها تعلم مثل تلك المنشئات الخاصة علي هذا الرابط
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t210385.html
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mecheil.edwar (20 يوليو 2010)

إقرأ و إرتقي قال:


> عموما ان شاء الله الجأ لحساب المساحات بالطرق القديمة و moment of inertia ونري مدي نفع الأوتوكاد في تلك القيم و اذكرها
> و كذلك التصميم مانيول و باستخدام البرامج و اذكر الحالتين و الفرق بينهم و قد ادرجت مشاركة منفصلة نبدأ بها تعلم مثل تلك المنشئات الخاصة علي هذا الرابط
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t210385.html
> جزاكم الله خيرا


 جزاك الله خير
ولكن هناك نقطة هامة يجب التنويه إليها بالنسبة للحل اليدوى
لو عندى مئذنة مصمتمة بدون فتحات بشكل دائرى كان الحل سيكون أسهل ما يمكن 
هانرسم كابولى بطول المئذنة عبارة عن فريم إليمنت ونحصل على العزوم ونحسب الأنحناء لعمود بشكل دائرى كل ده سهل جدا سواء بالحل اليدوى أو حتى لو رسمنا فريم إليمنت كابولى ببرنامج الساب
لكن المشكلة والصعوبة ستظهر نظرا لوجود فتحات بقطاع المئذنة مما سيؤدى لصعوبة وعدم توافر الدقة للحل اليدوى
عموما سننتظر منك النتائج وعمل مقارنة للحلين
ونتمنى لك كل التوفيق


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (20 يوليو 2010)

mecheil.edwar قال:


> جزاك الله خير
> ولكن هناك نقطة هامة يجب التنويه إليها بالنسبة للحل اليدوى
> لو عندى مئذنة مصمتمة بدون فتحات بشكل دائرى كان الحل سيكون أسهل ما يمكن
> هانرسم كابولى بطول المئذنة عبارة عن فريم إليمنت ونحصل على العزوم ونحسب الأنحناء لعمود بشكل دائرى كل ده سهل جدا سواء بالحل اليدوى أو حتى لو رسمنا فريم إليمنت كابولى ببرنامج الساب
> ...


 بانتظار تعليق حضرك علي مشاركتي الجديدة التي ورد رابطها 
وإن لم تنجح الفكرة الجماعية للتعلم سوف اقوم بهذه المئذنة و للعلم اني اخترت اكثر القطاعات صعوبة في حساباته لأتعلم عليه و سوف اخبرك بالنتائج ان شاء الله علي الرابط الجديد ان اكتمل العمل الجماعي او هذا الرابط ان لم يتوافر التواجد الجماعي
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## م.احمد عبد الوهاب (10 أغسطس 2010)

ممكن تساعدونى فى برامج تصميم ---الساب--- الاستادبرو--الروبوت-- الايتابس


----------



## mecheil.edwar (10 أغسطس 2010)

م.احمد عبد الوهاب قال:


> ممكن تساعدونى فى برامج تصميم ---الساب--- الاستادبرو--الروبوت-- الايتابس


 طريق الألف ميل يبدء بخطوة
حدد سؤال عن جزئية معينة وأطرحها للمناقشة وستجد الكثير من الزملاء يمد يد العون
واهلا بك بملتقى المهندسيين العرب


----------



## صالح التميمي (17 سبتمبر 2010)

صراحة حالة إبداع وأخص بالشكر المهندس :
.............(mecheil.edwar)....................


----------



## civilshwany (11 مايو 2011)

مشكووووووووووووور يا مهندسنا


----------



## laith-31 (11 يونيو 2011)

شكرا على هذة المعلومات القيمه بارك الله فيكم


----------



## mecheil.edwar (13 يونيو 2011)

صالح التميمي قال:


> صراحة حالة إبداع وأخص بالشكر المهندس :
> .............(mecheil.edwar)....................


 شكرا على كلماتك الطيبة 
تقبل منى خالص التحية والتقدير


----------



## احمد صلاح العقيلى (13 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخوانى المهندسين الافاضل لدى سؤال بخصوص اختيار قطاع الماذة عند القاعدة 
ايهما افضل ان ابتدى بشكل رباعى ام ثمانى ام دائرى
ولكم منى جزيل الشكر على المعلومات المفيدة والموضوع الهام هذا


----------



## المهندسة رانيا مح (31 يوليو 2012)

thank you


----------



## المهندسة رانيا مح (31 يوليو 2012)

thanks


----------



## osscar (16 مارس 2013)

الحمد لله رب العالمين بارك الله تعالى في كل من يساهم في خدمة الله تعالى واعمار بيوت الله انما يعمر مساجد الله من آمن بالله واليوم الاخر
ونرجو من الله تعالى ان يوفقكم الى مافيه خير البلاد والعباد هل بالامكان الاستمرار بالتصميم الانشائي لمسجد كامل من الاسس ولغاية السقوف والقبة وهل يمكن شرح كيفية توزيع الاحمال بالستاد برو او التصميم اليدوي والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته زكاة العلم في تعليمه


----------



## H.SAIF (18 مارس 2013)

نتمي من عملاقة المنتدي تناول هذا الموضوع وعمل فيديو تفصيلى يشرح كيفية تصميم مأذنة وعملية التسليح


----------



## yyaser (19 مارس 2013)

شكرا لكم


----------



## ArSam (20 مارس 2013)

إقرأ و إرتقي قال:


> في احد اوامر الأوتوكاد يمكن الحصول علي القصور الذاتي للمساحات من خلال امرinquary فهل يمكننا الأستفادة من الأتوكاد معنا في الحسابات الأنشائية؟
> .......
> معذرة اسئلتي كثيرة
> في انتظار الردود من اخواننا الأفاضل بارك الله فيهم



السلام عليكم
لقد احسنت اختي الكريمة ،، (اتكلم من تجربتي الشخصية)
فإن الاوتوكاد مفيد جدا في هذا المجال حيث نستخدمه كثيرا كمهندسين انشائيين (لمن يعرف استخدامه) كوسيط في كثير من حساباتنا الانشائية في تحديد المساحات والاحجام ومراكز الثقل وعزوم العطالة وغير ذلك للاشكال المستوية الغريبة والنظامية بالاضافة الى المجسمات الثلاثية الابعاد ايضا ،، وبالمثل نوجد احيانا تقاطعات مركبة لبعض الاشكال الهندسية مع مستقيمات او مستويات اومجسمات وخلافه ،،،، ليس هذا فقط بل يسهل احيان كثيرة لتمثيل الهياكل الانشائية الصعبة لوجود اوامر سهلة في الاوتوكاد لتوليد الاسطح والاشكال الغريبة بشكل سريع وسهل وبعد ذلك نستوردها الى برامج التحليل التي كثيرا منها يصعب فيها تمثيل مثل هذه المشاريع كما هو معروف ،،،،،


----------



## براء فارس (3 نوفمبر 2013)

شكرا جزيلا لجميع من شارك في هذا الموضوع الرائع


----------



## ishaqkhan (6 فبراير 2014)

شكرا بارك الله فيك


----------

